# ....... منتدى تعريب الهندسة .....



## روزانا (13 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
-أهلا بكم في منتدى "تعريب الهندسة" ...
ما المقصود بـ منتدى تعريب الهندسة ؟؟؟:81:
هو منتدى تم إنشاؤه بغرض علمي تطوري .. يهدف إلى نبش أساس العلم الهندسي لدى العرب وترجمة العلم الهندسي الذي لم يتوصل إليه العرب والمحاولة الجدية لفتح أبواب مواكبة العلم وسباق التطور....

قبل ما تسأل:7: .. أي نعم ..اه هايفيد .. اه هايكون له دور.. ما احنا مش هانعمل زي الناس الكسالى :71:ونقول يا عمنا روح هوه يعني ده اللي هايأثر؟؟ هوه يعني ده اللي هايقدر على كل اللي فات ؟؟؟ هوه يعني أنا اللي هاقلب الدنيا ...:70:

مش بنطالب بقلب دنيا ولا هانقول كلام رنان يقوم ناس ويدفع تانيين للسخرية .. كل الموضوع اننا بنحاول نمشي بما أُمرنا به ...
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانة، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان "صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
أي أنه واجب على كل فرد إنه يعمل اللي يقدر عليه في تصحيح الأوضاع والنهوض بالأمة ... ولا احنا خلاص بقينا زي مالغرب معتقد ما وراناش إلا ...؟؟!!:79:

فيما يبدو من المواضيع المطروحة في المنتدى ... إن الواحد لما يدخل كده يحس انه في الغرفة التكميلية للملتقى العام لتبادل المواقف والطرفات والموضوعات الخفيفة ...
واللي يفتكر كده بنقوله أهوه .. احنا متأسفين... يا ريت ما تاخدش الفكرة دي ....المنتدى هنا مستني بس يجمع أفكاره:15:

أعذروني إني بكتب بالعامية مش بالعربية الفصحى ... مع أنه تعريب الهندسة يعني المفروض نهتم بلغتنا ... بس عشان يبقى البساط أحمدي ولأني مش مالكة الوقت الكافي لكتابة لغة عربية أصيلة بالقواعد ... وهانستعمل الشئ يبقى على أصوله على قدر المستطاع:82:

طيب دلوقتي بقى ندخل في المفيد ... شوفوا إخوانا ... أولا كده ... من فضلكم المشاراكات هنا تبقى بالكلام المفيد ... يعني شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا وموضوع جميل ومثيلاتها من الجمل ... بعد إذنكم مش مطلوبة هنا:70: ...وإن شاء الله بمساعدة المشرفين هيتم التخلص من المشاركات اللي من النوع ده ولن تُعتد.....:83:

الغرض من الموضوع هوه طرح الفكرة الأساسية للمنتدى وتجميع خطوات التنفيذ بناءا على آراء السادة المهندسين اللي عندهم النية للمساعدة بأي وسيلة ....

تعريب الهندسة أمر مش هين ... ومهما سيكون ما يتم هنا فإنه خطوات قليلة في مشوار طويل نرجوا من الله عز وجل إنه يعينا على توصيل الفكرة لكل من يستطيع أن يسعى لتطور الأمة والنهوض بها ... مييين عارف؟؟؟:34:

خطوات تعريب الهندسة تشمل العديد والعديد من الأفكار المتنوعة ... ومنها على ما أتصوره في ذهني:-
* التعريف بفروع العلم وأصل كل منها
يعني مثلا فرع الهندسة المدنية فيه علم الإنشاءاات ...نحاول قدر الامكان إيجاد أصله وترجمة اسم العلم وأصل لفظه ثم التعريف بالعلم نفسه
* التعريف بأساس العلم عند العرب
* سلسلة عن مشاهير الباحثين وأكثرهم تأثيرا من عرب ومن غيرهم في علوم الهندسة
*ترجمة الأبحاث العلمية المفيدة قدر الإمكان مع توضيح الأفكار الأساسية بها وما قد يليها من أبحاث
(دي لمساعدة باحثينا في اختيار النقاط التي قد تفيد علميا .. مش درجة ماجستير ولا دكتوراة وخلاص:69
... دي بعض الأفكار اللي طرأت لي ... يا ريت كل من عنده فكرة أو يقدر يبدأ في موضوع يشترك معانا
-الموضوع مش هين يا جماعة ... بنكررها ... بس يا ريت كل غيور على بلده وعلى نفسه وأهله ... كل ناقم من وضعنا ... كل من يرغب في التطور .. كل من عنده طموح ... تستغل جزء ولو بسيط من الطاقة اللي جواه معانا بدل ما احنا بنضيعها في السخرية واللامبالاة....:3:


----------



## المهندس (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

يا هلا بك مهندستنا الفاضلة ..
و أشكرك على الموضوع المهم و الرائع ..

لمناقشة مثل هذا الموضوع يجب أن نتطرق للسلبيات التي تقف عثرة أمام تعريب الهندسة ..
فأولى المصاعب هو عدم توفر مصطلحات عربية موحدة بالإضافة إلى عدم توفر بعض المصطلحات الهندسية لبعض المصطلحات الاجنبية ، و كذلك عدم وجود لجان يتم دعمها لمواصلة مسيرة التعريب .

عموماً الأمم القوية تعتز بلغتها و تقوم بنشرها بجميع السبل ، و لغتنا العربية لغة شاملة و قوية .
و للتعليق بقية إن شاء الله ..

وتستحقي التقييم لنقاش هذا الموضوع المهم ..


تحياتي


----------



## روزانا (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسنا على اهتمامكم وتقييمكم ... مشكلة عدم وجود جمعية تدعم هذا الأمر هيه مشكلة حقا ... لكن من الممكن أن نرمي لها البذرة هنا ولعل وعسى ...
أما موضوع المصطلحات التي ليس لها تعريب فهذا أمر طبيعي ... فكما أُخذت عن لغتنا الجميلة مصطلحات أو أسماء للإنجليزية لعدم وجودها لديهم أو لأننا من بدأها، فهذا حال بعض المصطلحات الإنجليزية ... 
متى يمكن تعريبها؟؟؟ عندما نواكبها ... المقصود انه من الممكن وجود مصطلحات عربية في العلم عندما يكون هذا أصله ... 
ليست كلمات لتثبيط العزيمة ... ولكنها للتشجيع لمواكبة الركب وسبقه وليس اللحاق به فقط .. فنكون القادة بدلاً من التُبَّع ... 

وللحديث بقية بإذن الله ...


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع تعريب الهندسة امر ليس بالهين فنجد ان كثير من الابحاث والمراجع العلمية قام باعدادها الكثير من الدارسين الاجانب وعملية تعريب هذه الابحاث ليس بالهين وخاصة أن هناك من المصطلحات التى توجد فى هذه الابحاث صعب تعريبها
كل ما اتفقنا عليه نحن العرب مثلا هو كتب المواصفات الخاصة بكل بلد عربية والذى يقوم باعدادهم والاشراف عليهم لجان متخصصة من الدكاترة المهندسين 
كما ان من هؤلاء المهندسين من يقوم باعداد كتاب معين لتوصيل اى مادة علمية اما مجرد التعريب لأى بحث هندسى مثلا فهو من الامور الصعبة 
اعتقد انه من المطلوب من كل مهندس هو مواكبة الجديد بتعلم اللغة الانجليزية لمواكبة التطور العلمى وقراءة ما يستجد من ابحاث قام باعدادها بعض الباحثين الأجانب لامكانية التطور واعداد الجديد ومنها يتمكن من توصيل تلك المادة العلمية بلغته مباشرة 
ليس الهدف هو ترجمة المراجع الانجليزية للغة العربية حتى يستفيد بها البعض والتى قد تحتوى على اخطاء وذلك نتيجة عدم الاتفاق على بعض المصطلحات بل الهدف هو تعلم الجديد ومواكبة التطور العلمى حتى لو كان باللغة الانجليزية لتوصيل تلك المادة العلمية بالتطبيق العملى من مهندس عربى الى مهندس آخر عربى
بدل من البحث عن تعريب المراجع فالنبحث عن تطوير انفسنا لمواكبة هذه المراجع 
هذا مجرد راى
جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس (13 أغسطس 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع تعريب الهندسة امر ليس بالهين فنجد ان كثير من الابحاث والمراجع العلمية قام باعدادها الكثير من الدارسين الاجانب وعملية تعريب هذه الابحاث ليس بالهين وخاصة أن هناك من المصطلحات التى توجد فى هذه الابحاث صعب تعريبها
> كل ما اتفقنا عليه نحن العرب مثلا هو كتب المواصفات الخاصة بكل بلد عربية والذى يقوم باعدادهم والاشراف عليهم لجان متخصصة من الدكاترة المهندسين
> كما ان من هؤلاء المهندسين من يقوم باعداد كتاب معين لتوصيل اى مادة علمية اما مجرد التعريب لأى بحث هندسى مثلا فهو من الامور الصعبة
> ...




يعطيك العافية مهندستنا ..

كلامك في محله ..
و يمكن أن نجمل ذلك بكلمة الاستيعاب ..
فالاستيعاب أمر مهم وضروري قبل الترجمة و قبل التعريب ..

تحياتي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله كان يحيرني هذا الموضوع وكان بودي السؤال عن المطلوب منا كمهندسين واظن ان الطريقة التي تبقى هي الامثل الاعلام وايصال الفكرة عن طريق الاشهار بها سواء عبر
*الشبكة العنكبوتية في جميع المنتديات
*التلفزة
*مصالح الافتاء وخطب الجمعة
*وفي الجامعة
 فنحن قوم اعزنا الله بالاسلام فان ابتغينا العزة في غيره اذلنا الله
والاسلام جاء بلغة الضاد*********************وما يدرينا لعلها تكون بداية النهضة العربية
وانا واثقة باذن الله ان الكل سيتحد ويعاون في الترجمة وايجات المصطلحات
وبارك الله فيكم .............انا ننتظر المزيد ونحن على اتم الاستعداد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 أغسطس 2009)

المهندس قال:


> يعطيك العافية مهندستنا ..
> 
> كلامك في محله ..
> و يمكن أن نجمل ذلك بكلمة الاستيعاب ..
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

اما انا اظن اننا لما نعرب نستوعب اكثر والله اعلم والراى راى الجماعة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

لاننا ما راح نتعلم لغتهم ولكن راح نحفظ مصطلحات بلانجليزي وفقط ...
شو راح نتاخر ونحن نعرب كم سنة .....10 سنوات لاباس لازم نفكر في ابناءنا نخليلهم قاعدة متينة بارك الله فيكم
والسلام


----------



## المهندس (13 أغسطس 2009)

ام وائل العلوية قال:


> اما انا اظن اننا لما نعرب نستوعب اكثر والله اعلم والراى راى الجماعة
> بارك الله فيكم





قصدت بالاستيعاب هو أن نكون ملمين بالعلم أكثر ..
و نعرف جميع جوانبه حتى لو كانت بلغة أخرى ..
عندها نستطيع تعريب هذا العلم بسهولة لأننا وصلنا إلى مرحلة الاستيعاب فيه ..

اذكر اطلعت على جهاز اتصالات و قال لي الأمريكي الجهاز فيه ميزه إضافية !
قلت وما هذه الميزة ؟ قال يوجد خيار للغة العربية ..

قلت طيب سأجرب اللغة العربية ..
وعند التجربة انصدمت بأنني بحاجة إلى أن افهم ما هذه الكلمات العربية المكتوبة !
فالترجمة الحرفية غير مجديه أبدا و هنا يبرز دور الاستيعاب في إيصال مثل هذه العلوم ..

تحياتي


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (13 أغسطس 2009)

يجب ان نلم اولا بلغتنا العربية الماما كاملا ...نحفظ القرآن الكريم بمعانيه ونعمل به..سيكون الامر اسهل بعد ذلك لتصبح لغة الضاد هي لغة العلم كما كانت ايام دولة الاندلس ..


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 نعم ينبغى ان نبدا اول خطوة ثم بعد ذلك اى عثرات نحاول نزيلها باذن الله ولكن لابد من البداية ومالايدرك كله لايترك كله وكما قال بعض الزملاء الكلمات التى يصعب نقلها الى العربية نستخدمها كما هم استخدمو لغتنا
فيما تعذر من التحويل الى الانجليزية
بالتوفيق اختنا الفاضلة ودمت بخير


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم
بالنسبة لي فانا فرنكوفونية في الهندسة الطبية ولما اشتركتم معكم في هذا المنتدى ؤبدات اطلع على المشاركات والمواضيع التي تطرح عن الاجهزة بالعربية انصدمت لجهلي بلغتي لاني لم اكن افهم بسهولة 
وعندما اتكلم عن التعريب والله لا اريده لنفسي بل لابناءنا كي لا ينصدموا لما انصدمنا به
الى متى؟؟؟
حاولو ان تفهموني واني اراها اسهل بالعربية 
لكم خالص احترامي ويبقى هذا مجرد راي شكرا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (13 أغسطس 2009)

نعم يجب الالمام بالغة العربية
يارب فقهنا في هذه اللغة المباركة


----------



## lekcil (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه وجزاكم الله خيرا ، عندي ملاحظة لو سمحتم : ان تكون الكتابة باللغة العربية الفصحة وشكرا.


----------



## EngKey (13 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع تعريب الهندسة موضوع كبير وشائك
واستطيع الجزم أن التجربة السورية في تعريب العلوم لاقت نجاحاَ مقبولاً لكن ينقصها دعم باقي الجامعات العربية
لكن أن نبدأ بالكتابة في المنتدى بالفصحى البسيطة هو خطوة كبيرة للأمام
فمعظم مشاركات الأخوة هنا وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالمفردات الاختصاصية أسيء فهما أو لا أعرفها


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_ان امر تعريب الهندسه امر غير مقبول جمله وتفصيلا" لاننا ليس بمستوى التطوير الغربي وان اغلب مراجعنا اذا ما اقول جميعها غربيه واساتذتنا الذين اوصلونا الى هذه المرحلههم خريجيين ارقى الجامعات الغربيه فقولولي بدون تكلف كيف نعرب الهندسه اذن _


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أغسطس 2009)

*مقالة أحسب أنها في صلب الموضوع*

*أحد المقالات التى نُشرت لي في جريدة الخليج الامارتية في صفحة (منبر الخليج) بتاريخ 21/11/1988*​ *بعنوان *​ *دور متخصصة في الترجمة*​ *الترجمة هي أول وأهم خطوة في استيعاب ثقافة العصر ، وهي االتى بدأت بها حضارتنا في الماضي ، حيث كانت بداية نهضتنا ترجمة ثقافات الامم الاخري ، وكذلك هي التى بدأت بها الحضارة الغربية في مسيرتها في بداية نهضتها ، فالترجمة والاهتمام بها واتساعها هي القاعدة الذهبية التى لا بد وأن نكثف اهتمامنا بها ، وانشاء دور الترجمة المتخصصة لتنقل للعقل العربي أمهات االكتب الاجنبية ثم ملاحقة أهم ما يصدر في اللغات الاخري أولا بأول .*
*ورغم أن هناك دور نشر تبذل جهودا غير قليلة في هذا الاتجاه ، الا انني اري انه لا بد من قيام جهد جماعي رسمي ، ودور نشر للترجمات معتمدة الي جانب دور النشر الخاصة ، اذ ان بعض الترجمات يجانبها التوفيق ، كأن يجري ترجمة كتاب ذى ى طابع فلسفي عميق فمادته في ذاتها ليست بالهينة ، ثم يجرب في القارئ مجموعة كبيرة من التركيبات العربية المخترعة والتى استدعتها الترجمة .*
*لكن الواقع أن التركيبة العربية المخترعة والتى ارادت أن تسهل نقل المعنى للقارئ ، لا يمكن فهمها الا بالعودة الي للاصل الاجنبي ، وهكذا أضافت عبئا آخر علي صعوبة المادة العلمية في ذاتها . إذ أن الكلمات ليست مجرد حروف بل هي وعاء ثقافي تحمل معاني وظلالا وتاريخا وأبعادا ودلالات مختلفة .*
*والكلمة المخترعة وإن كانت تقبلها القواعد من حيث الاشتقاق الا ان ذلك لا يكفي لاستيعابها ، فكلمة "تبئير" المشتقة من "بؤرة" ، وكلمة "تكانهية" المشتقة من "كنه" لم استشعرهما أو استوعب أبعادهما العميقة في سياق النص ، رغم أنهما ليستا علي درجة كبيرة من الإغراب في البعد عن مادتهما الاصلية ككلمة " بيؤفهوم" فالمقطع الاول يحتاج الي الرجوع الي اللغة الاصلية لفهمها رغم ان الترجمة موجهة أساسا لغير الناطقين باللغات الاجنبية ، وكلمة "أفهوم" في ذاتها اشتقاق مخترع فيصبح التركيب عقدة من العقد ، وقس علي ذلك عشرات التراكيب من هذا النوع في المؤلف الواحد .*
*وهناك استحداثات أخري أكثر نكدا وأشد تعسيرا ، ولا اتكلم هنا كمتخصص في الترجمة أو اللغة لكنني اتكلم كقارئ هو المقصود هو المقصود من هذه الترجمات ، ومن أجله ومن أجل توصيل المعلومات اليه تتم هذه الجهود الشاقة في اللغة فمن حقي كقارئ أن أُستشار في هذا الاسلوب ليعرف هل ناسبني واستوعبته أم أنه أتي بعكس ما أراده المترجم فيجري تعديله واصلاحه فيما يأتي ، والا انفصم هذا الحبل المقدس بين المترجم وبين القارئ .*
*ولأن مطالبة المترجم ان يقوم بذلك بشكل شخصي فيه إعنات له فمن هنا اري أن تتدخل الجهات الرسمية بالمساهمة الواسعة في أعمال الترجمة وتقوم علي ذلك هيئة علمية من المتخصصين في كل فروع العلم ، ثم تسعي لمعرفة مدى تقبل القراء للاسلوب المتبع في الترجمة ، وتقوم بتوحيد المصطلحات والتراكيب الجديدة وشرحها ونشرها . *


----------



## toktok66 (13 أغسطس 2009)

طيب لو فرضنا اننا سوف نعرب الهندسه تعالى نشوف نموذج للتعريب وهو نموذج غريب الشكل ولا هو عربي ولا اجنبي
جهاز التحكم عن بعد ----------التعريب------------حاكوم اي نعم حاكوم !!!!ماهذه الكلمه العجيبه وهذه هي ترجمه مجمع اللغه العربيه وهذه هي النتيجه فهل تأمل في زمن الفساد ان تسلم الترجمه من فزلكه واهواء المفسدين ليطلوا علينا بكلمات
تكرهنا في اللغه وتبعدنا عنها 
ولكن راي الشخصي لامنع من الكلام باللغه العربيه وذكر المصطلحات بلغتها الاصليه فلا مانع من استخدام مسمى علمي
وخصوصا ان هناك مسميات يرجع تاريخها للعهد الروماني السحيق والارقام الانكليزيه هي اصلا عربيه وتخضع لعلم الزوايا
وذلك حتى يبرز الشخص الفذ القادر على تعريب المصطلحات بطرق بسيطه وتعبر عنها وتوجزها علميا وبحثيا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخت الفاضلة المهندسة روزانا
لا اعتقد ان تعريب الهندسة سيفيد المهندسين العرب كثيرا حيث ان ريادة علم الهندسة وللاسف الشديد خرج من ايدي العرب.
لكي يبقى المهندس العربي على تواصل مع مستجدات العلوم الهندسية في العالم فاللغة الانجليزية تبقى اساس لهذا التواصل حيث يتمكن من ان يستقيها من منابعها.
عندما كنا نحن العرب سادة العلم في العالم كان العالم يتعلم لغتنا وهذا ما يجب ان نسعى اليه......ان نسعى لأن نكون الرواد في العلم قبل ان نكون مترجمين فقط.
كلامي هذا لا يتناقض على الاطلاق مع حبي وهيامي باللغة العربية


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أغسطس 2009)

تسجيل تواصل مع الموضوع. 
والنية - إن شاء الله - معقودة بالعودة, للحديث ولو كان بشجون.
بارك الله بكم على طرح الموضوع.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أغسطس 2009)

> عندما كنا نحن العرب سادة العلم في العالم كان العالم يتعلم لغتنا وهذا ما يجب ان نسعى اليه



نعم ولكن كيف كنا سادة العالم في العلوم ؟ الم تكن بدايتنا الترجمة ثم الترجمة ثم الترجمة ؟ ولو رفض العرب الترجمة آنذاك ، وقالوا لابد ممن يريد العلم أن يتعلم لغة أهل العلم ، لانحصرت العلوم فيمن يملك ناصية اللغات الاجنبية ، ولما اتسع مجاله هذا الاتساع ، ولما ابدع فيه العرب هذا الابداع .
بل لما اراد الغرب النهضة ، كانت بداية نهضته ترجمة علوم العرب .
فالترجمة هي مفتاح التقدم ، ولا يمنع ذلك من تعلم اللغات الاجنبية واجادتها ، هذا هو درس التاريخ وليس مجرد وجهة نظر ، والله أعلم .


----------



## mohamed2009 (13 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## هادي المهندس (13 أغسطس 2009)

*لنقف ونقول الصراحه ............*

السلام عليكم

قال الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم ( من تعلم لغة قوم امن شرهم ) ........

بصراحه موضوع لا يتلخص بمفردات او باسطر بل هو يحتاج الى تفاصيل وادله واقعيه لحصول قناعه معينه ..... لذا احب ان اوصل فكره وهي تحصيل حاصل ان اللغه الانكليزيه هي اصبحت لغه عالميه واذا اردت ان تواكب العالم اذا يجب ان تعرف ما يدرسوه وبلغتهم .... هذا من ناحيه ......
ومن ناحيه اخرى اننا درسنا الهندسه ووصول الهندسه قد تطلب منك التعب والدراسه بكل تفاصيلها من الانكليزيه الى العربيه اذا من الاشياء الحتميه انك يجب ان تكون قادر على تعلم المصطلحات الانكليزيه التي تمارسها في عملك .........
كل هذا ولا ضير انك يجب ان تكون ملم بكل المصطلحات وباللغه العربيه الحبيبه لتكون قادر على ممارسه المهنه وبكل لياقه ولا تقف عند حد معين ..........
علما اني لا احبذ دراسه المصطلحات الانكليزيه باللغه العربيه لانه سوف يواجه صعوبه بفهمها بعد ذلك باللغه الانكليزيه بينما اذا تعلمها بالانكليزيه بعدها يفهما باللغه العربيه تكون افضل بكثير واسهل .....
لنفرض ان اي مهندس حصل على منحه للدراسه في اي دوله غربيه وكانت دراسته للهندسه باللغه العربيه فانه سوف يواجه معضله لا تحل الا بالتعب واعاده الدراسه من جديد ...........
اذا لنكن مؤمنين بما نقوم به من دراسه وباللغتين ولنقوم بتعريب لغتنا بالحياه اليوميه لانني بصراحه ارى الكثير من العوائل وهم عرب يتكلمون فيما بينهم باللغه الانكليزيه المخلوطه بالعربيه وانا في بلد عربي غير بلدي ارى اللغه السائده هي الانكليزيه حتى العرب فيما بينهم .....

الخلاصه / دراسه العلوم بجميع فروعها يجب ان تدرس باللغتين .................

اسف للاطاله ...........​
مع تحياتي


----------



## روزانا (14 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما شاء الله ... هناك منا من يهتم ...
أولا أوافق كل من دعا لاتقان اللغة العربية الفصحى ولكن أختلف معه على كلمة "أولا" أي أنها خطوة أولى قبل التعريب أو الرغبة في التعريب ... فهل كل مسلم مثلا يحفظ القرآن؟؟ أم هل كل من حفظه مطبق له؟؟ بالتأكيد لا ... ولكن من منا لا يحاول الإلمام بدينه جاهدا؟ وهل هذا سبب يمنع مثلا مثلا عن تأدية فريضة الصلاة؟؟
عذرا لهذا التشبيه ... هو ليس تقليلا من شأن العبادة ... ولكن كما أُمرنا بالصلاة وهي عبادة أُمرنا بالسعي لعلو شأن الأمة لنكون خير من أخرجت الأرض ... أم أني مخطئة؟؟


----------



## روزانا (14 أغسطس 2009)

*لغتنا الجميلة ... ولدول قبلنا الأسبقية*



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع تعريب الهندسة امر ليس بالهين فنجد ان كثير من الابحاث والمراجع العلمية قام باعدادها الكثير من الدارسين الاجانب وعملية تعريب هذه الابحاث ليس بالهين وخاصة أن هناك من المصطلحات التى توجد فى هذه الابحاث صعب تعريبها
> كل ما اتفقنا عليه نحن العرب مثلا هو كتب المواصفات الخاصة بكل بلد عربية والذى يقوم باعدادهم والاشراف عليهم لجان متخصصة من الدكاترة المهندسين
> كما ان من هؤلاء المهندسين من يقوم باعداد كتاب معين لتوصيل اى مادة علمية اما مجرد التعريب لأى بحث هندسى مثلا فهو من الامور الصعبة
> ...



كان هناك درس نتدارسه في المرحلة الإعدادية إن لم تخني ذاكرتي عن اليابان وكيف أنها كانت تمنع التعليم بلغات أجنبية أو تعليم اللغات الأجنبية لأبنائها حتى سن الثامنة عشر ليكونوا قد تشبعوا قدر ما هو ممكن من لغتهم وثقافتهم قبل مواجهة العالم الخارجي ...
قرأت في كتاب للكاتب الإنسان الراحل عبد الوهاب مطاوع رحمة الله عليه ( سائح في دنيا الله) أن صديق له وهو في فرنسا روى له أنه في فترة من الفترات في فرنسا كان له جار ياباني لا يخرج من مسكنه إلا نادرا وحين أُتيحت له الفرصة ليسأله عن حاله وما هو عليه في هذا الخفاء قال له أنه في مهمة ترجمة للكتب الأجنبية في فرع من فروع علم الفزياء للغة بلده اليابانية وهي مهمة مكلف بها بمنتهى الأمانة والشدة من دولته .... وذلك لتدارس العلوم واتقان ما هي عليه لتطويرها ويكون لهم الريادة ... وأعتقد أنه كان لهم في الكثير والكثير من العلوم ومنها الكثير في العلوم الهندسية ...
ألم تواجههم مثل المشكلات ما نتباحثه الآن ؟؟؟ بالتأكيد واجهتهم ولكنها لم تمنعهم من المحاولة والنجاح والمحاولة المستمرة الجهيدة للحفاظ على هذا النجاح بل وتطويره لتكون ريادة عالمية بحق ... كل هذا نبع من حب النفس غير الآثر أي بحب النفس في الوطن واللغة والكينونة وما إلى ذلك ...


----------



## روزانا (14 أغسطس 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> الخلاصه / دراسه العلوم بجميع فروعها يجب ان تدرس باللغتين .................
> ​
> 
> مع تحياتي



الأمر ليس في الدراسة الأكاديمية حتى الحصول على الشهادة ... بل الأمر أكبر بكثير ... إنه إدراااااك علم والسعي لنكون قادته ....


----------



## روزانا (14 أغسطس 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نعم ينبغى ان نبدا اول خطوة ثم بعد ذلك اى عثرات نحاول نزيلها باذن الله ولكن لابد من البداية ومالايدرك كله لايترك كله وكما قال بعض الزملاء الكلمات التى يصعب نقلها الى العربية نستخدمها كما هم استخدمو لغتنا
> فيما تعذر من التحويل الى الانجليزية
> بالتوفيق اختنا الفاضلة ودمت بخير



شكرا أخي ...لكن الأمر كبير لن يكون أبدا بمجهود فرد ... لما لا تساعدنا بأفكارك لنعد العتاد للعمل الجهيد ؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزانا (14 أغسطس 2009)

مهندسينا الكرام ... أرجو من الجميع الانتباه أن هذا الموضوع لم يوضع للتصويت عن التعريب ولكن لبحث الأمر بجدية ودراية أهميته والسعي له ... فهلموا بالأفكار وهي ليست بقليلة في عقول العرب....:63:


----------



## ابن العميد (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جميل وشيق 
التعريب شيء كويس ولكن مش مشكلة العلم (والفكرة مش اننا منكتبش من الشمال لليمين المهم اننا نفكر من اليمين للشمال) 
في مصر حكاية اني اخلي اللغة العربية الفصحي هيه العلمية هتبقي زي الانجليزي مش مفهومة لاننا بنتكلم العامية
وانا كتر اقرأ كتب بالعربية في علم الهندسة الميكانيكية ومبفهمهاش لاني معرفش معناها كمصطلح وده مش عيبي(مش هلاقي المعني في المعجم الوجيز  ) 
ولكن بفهمها باللغة الانجليزية بسرعه (مع الاسف) وبقت بسيطه 
وشكرا


----------



## عبد الرزاق محمد 3 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع مشوق وشائك ولكنه يستحق العمل فيه. 
أعتقد أن تعريب المصطلحات والكلمات العلمية هو الأساس في هذا العمل. 
فكم هو مؤلم ومخجل عندما يلتقي مهندسان يتكلمان اللغة العربية ويتحدثان بخا في كل شيء ولكن عند الحديث في العلوم يتكلمان بالإنكليزية أو الفرنسية. ولا أعرف عندما لا يجيد أحدهما الإنكليزية كيف يكون التفاهم؟
كثير من الشعوب تقوم بإعادة صياغة المصطلحات بلغتها ومنها الصينيون واليابانيون وغيرهم.

مرة أخرى أعتقد أن البداية تكون بتعريب وتوحيد المصطلحات. ولعل هذا المنتدى يكون خطوة في هذا الطريق.
والله من وراء القصد.


----------



## sail (14 أغسطس 2009)

تعريب الهندسة امر ضرورى و لكن المشكلة تكمن فى المراجع الهندسية فانها غير متاحة و ربما هى منعدمة تماما غير ان اللغة العربية هى من اصعب اللغات لكثرة مترادفاتها نعم هى الاساس و لكن من يستطيع ان يعرب مجلدات عديدة هذة العملية تحتاج الى جهود عربية و اتفاق عربي جيد يقوم على اساس التعاون المشترك حتى نضع بصمة واضحة للاجيال القادمة 
ارجو ان لا يفهم الاخوة كلامي هذا كلاما للتعجيز ؛!
مع عاطر تحياتي


----------



## باجة العراق (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا سعيد لتواجدي معكم في الملتقى الاكثر من رائع صدقاً ...
الحقيقة انا اعمل على مشروع مهم جداً بالنسبة لي .. وارجوا ان تكتمل معلوماتي من هذا المنتدى الجميل وبمساعدتكم ومشاريعكم ومواضيعكم المنشورة في هذا المنتدى الجميل ...
تحياتي الى جميع المشرفين والاعضاء المميزين والاعضاء الاخرين وكل المتواجدين في هذا الملتقى الهندسي الاول في العالم العربي .
مع خالص اعتزازي وتقديري


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أغسطس 2009)

> مهندسينا الكرام ... أرجو من الجميع الانتباه أن هذا الموضوع لم يوضع للتصويت عن التعريب ولكن لبحث الأمر بجدية ودراية أهميته والسعي له ... فهلموا بالأفكار وهي ليست بقليلة في عقول العرب....:63:


إن التعريب يحتاج الي دور ترجمة متخصصة تدعمها مؤسسات كبيرة لا تسعي للربح في المقام الاول ، وذلك أن حجم القراء ضعيف في بلادنا ، ولو كان حجم القراء كبير لقامت عمليات الترجمة علي قدم وساق جريا وراء الربح ، لكن والحال كما ذكرنا فلا بد وأن تدخل الدول لانجاز مثل هذا المشروع او مؤسسات خيرية قادرة ماليا ، أما عن دورنا في هذا الملتقى فهو يتم بحول الله وقوته علي أحسن وجه ، حيث تقدم كل المواد العلمية أو أكثرها باللغة العربية ، وهو أمر يُحسب لهذا الملتقي وهي لبنة أولي ، وجهد المُقل ، كما أهيب بكل المهندسين في مواقع عملهم وخاصة اذا كان لبعضها جانب تعليمي أو تدريبي أن يحرصوا علي تقديم مادتهم العلمية باللغة العربية ، ومن الأمور المستغربة -من وجهة نظري - أن تنظم دورات هندسية للعاملين في الخليج عرب وغيرهم ويشترط المنظمون لها أن تكون باللغة الانجليزية ، ولا أدرى ما الحكمة في ذلك ، فهذه الدول العظيمة دول جاذبة للعمالة ، فتستطيع أن تفرض عليهم تعلم لغتها شرط العمل لديها ،بدلا من أن تشترط علي العرب تعلم اللغات الاجنبية ، وهو وضع مقلوب وفي غاية الشذوذ ، ولو فعلت ما قلنا لاصاب اللغة العربية تنشيط كبير علي جميع المستويات ، ولاستخدمت مصطلحات عربية يفرضها الواقع العملي ، ويسترشد بها المترجمون فيما بعد .هذه بعض الايضاحات والمقترحات السريعة .


----------



## محمد حامد (14 أغسطس 2009)

التعريب ليس بالأمر الهين وسيحتاج مجهود جبار لإنجازه وكذلك وقت كبير جدا
وسيحتاج إلى إيجاد بدائل للمصطلحات الهندسية التى إعتدنا عليها 
هو موضوع هام ولكن أرى أن تنفيذه صعب ويا ريت أكون غلطان


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 أغسطس 2009)

روزانا قال:


> كان هناك درس نتدارسه في المرحلة الإعدادية إن لم تخني ذاكرتي عن اليابان وكيف أنها كانت تمنع التعليم بلغات أجنبية أو تعليم اللغات الأجنبية لأبنائها حتى سن الثامنة عشر ليكونوا قد تشبعوا قدر ما هو ممكن من لغتهم وثقافتهم قبل مواجهة العالم الخارجي ...
> قرأت في كتاب للكاتب الإنسان الراحل عبد الوهاب مطاوع رحمة الله عليه ( سائح في دنيا الله) أن صديق له وهو في فرنسا روى له أنه في فترة من الفترات في فرنسا كان له جار ياباني لا يخرج من مسكنه إلا نادرا وحين أُتيحت له الفرصة ليسأله عن حاله وما هو عليه في هذا الخفاء قال له أنه في مهمة ترجمة للكتب الأجنبية في فرع من فروع علم الفزياء للغة بلده اليابانية وهي مهمة مكلف بها بمنتهى الأمانة والشدة من دولته .... وذلك لتدارس العلوم واتقان ما هي عليه لتطويرها ويكون لهم الريادة ... وأعتقد أنه كان لهم في الكثير والكثير من العلوم ومنها الكثير في العلوم الهندسية ...
> ألم تواجههم مثل المشكلات ما نتباحثه الآن ؟؟؟ بالتأكيد واجهتهم ولكنها لم تمنعهم من المحاولة والنجاح والمحاولة المستمرة الجهيدة للحفاظ على هذا النجاح بل وتطويره لتكون ريادة عالمية بحق ... كل هذا نبع من حب النفس غير الآثر أي بحب النفس في الوطن واللغة والكينونة وما إلى ذلك ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا لا أتعارض مع ترجمة الكتب والمراجع وحتى الابحاث للغة العربية ولكن المرحلة الاهم قبل الترجمة هى تطوير الذات فترجمة الابحاث والمقالات الهندسية والعلمية مثلا تختلف اختلاف كبير عن ترجمة أية مقال ادبى مثلا هناك من المصطلحات الهندسية والتى وجدت نتيجة تطور العلم لا يوجد لها ترجمة عربية ولا يصح ان تخضع للترجمة العادية كانها كلمة عادية بل هى مصطلح هندسى للوصول الى معناه الصحيح لابد من تطوير الذات الهنسية ومتابعة التطور العلمى حتى أصل الى ترجمة للكلمة تواكب المعنى الصحيح لها المناظر للمعنى الهندسى لها فى البحث العلمى 
فاذا قمت حضرتك مثلا بترجمة اى فقرة هندسية من اى بحث باى برنامج مترجم عادى أو حتى عن طريق النت ستصلى الى معنى غير مفهوم تماما وبذلك فنحن وقتها لن نصل لشئ
قبل الترجمة لابد من تطوير الذات الهندسية ومتابعة التقدم لاستيعاب كل ماهو جديد وقتها استطيع الترجمة عن فهم
وحضرتك ذكرت مثلا على سبيل المثال الشخص اليابانى المكلف بالترجمة لم تذكرى مثلا شخص عربى فاليابان وصلت الى أقصى درجات التطور العلمى وبالطبع لن يسند لمجرد شخص يعمل بمجال الترجمة ان يقوم بترجمة كتب هندسية الى اللغة اليابانية بل لابد ان يكون ملم ومستوعب للنواحى الهندسية أيضا
اما مجرد شخص عادى يقوم بالترجمة فهذا مرفوض فلابد من الاستيعاب اولا
نحن كعرب مهندسين ما زلنا حتى الآن تابعين مستخدمين لم نصل حتى الآن لدرجة الاختراع 
فأنا كمهندسة مدنية اجد ان الكثير من الزملاء حتى الآن لا يعرف حتى كيفية تصميم العناصر الانشائية البسيطة فأين نحن الآن من تطوير العلم حتى نصل الى درجة الترجمة للبحث العلمى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

متى وصلنا الى درجة التفوق والتميز فى النواحى الهندسية استطعنا بعدها ترجمة الكتب والمراجع الوجودة باللغات المختلفة الى اللغة العربية بمنتهى الامانة وليس مجرد ترجمة حرفية لن نصل فيها الا الى مجرد ترجمة بعض المصطلحات العامة اما المصطلحات والكلمات الهندسية فهى بلا شك ستكون خطا لأنها نابعة عن عدم الفهم للمعنى وستكون مجرد تقليد أعمى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 أغسطس 2009)

روزانا قال:


> مهندسينا الكرام ... أرجو من الجميع الانتباه أن هذا الموضوع لم يوضع للتصويت عن التعريب ولكن لبحث الأمر بجدية ودراية أهميته والسعي له ... فهلموا بالأفكار وهي ليست بقليلة في عقول العرب....:63:


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا اردت أن تخاطب قوما فلابد ان تتعلم لغتهم
لكى تتم الترجمة على النحو المرجو الصحيح وان كان سيحتاج الى الجهود الشاقة لابد من اتباع الخطوات الآتية
1- تعلم اللغة التى سينقل منها وهى اللغة الانجليزية مثلا
2-تطوير الذات الهندسية لامكانية فهم المقصود بالمصطلحات الهندسية المختلفة ومعرفة معناها الصحيح طبقا لما هو وارد فى البحث العلمى
3-توحيد الجهد العربى بأجمعه للاتفاق على مصطلحات ثابتة للكلمة الانجليزية الواحدة فما زلنا نجد ان المعنى الواحد يعبر عنه باكثر من مصطلح مع اختلاف اللكنات العربية المختلفة
فعل سبيل المثال اضطلعت على كتاب لتعليم برنامج الاستاد باللغة العربية وكان باللكنة السورية او بالمعنى الاصح كاتبه سورى فبالطبع لم افهم منه شيئا لان الكثير من التعبيرات الهندسية الموجودة به غير متعارف عليها عندنا بمصر وقد عانيت فى محاولة فهمه بداية اضطلاعى على الكتاب حتى تركته بالكل فلو كنت اضطلعت على مرجع انجليزى لنفس المادة العلمية لم اكن لأعانى من تلك المشكلة بسبب توحد المصطلحات العلمية 
فلابد بعد مرحلة التطوير يتبعها مرحلة توحيد الجهود العربية لتوحيد المصطلحات الهندسية المستخدمة تبعا للمعنى الهندسى المقصود بها فعليا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

ما شاء الله ..
تعليقاتكم كلها جميلة و رائعة ..

الهدف هو أن نصل في الأخير إلى المصاعب التي قد تواجه تعريب الهندسة ..
وما يمكن لهذا القسم أن يفعل في ظل وجود مثل هذه المصاعب ؟

أنا لا أقول أن موضوع التعريب سهل ..
لأنه لابد لنا قبل كل شي أن نصل إلى درجة الإلمام و الاستيعاب للعلوم الهندسية ..

وبانتظار الكثير من نقاشاتكم المميزة ..

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا الموضوع مهم جدا فالمفهوم العلمي هو الأهم


----------



## حسن البردويل (14 أغسطس 2009)

من الجيد أن نسعى نحو تعريب المصطلحات الهندسية...............ولكنني أرى أنه من الأفضل _ حاليا _ أن نلم بها بلغتها الأم.....(ملاحظة: معنى أن تلم بالشيء....أي أن تحيط بكافه جوانبه )


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (14 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة جيدة ولكن حبذا لو ابتعدت عن العامية المصرية وكتبت باللغة العربية الفصيحة
ففاقد الشيء لا يعطية
ولا ننصح الآخرين بالفصيحة ونحن لا نجيدها ونكتب بعامية ركيكة وسخيفة


----------



## zaen (14 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت يكون التعريب باللغة العربية الفصحى،

فإن اللغة العربية الفصحى كل شخص يفهمها 

في جميع انحاء الوطن العربي.


----------



## ahmad_krifeh (14 أغسطس 2009)

كل الاحترام لتعريب الهندسة
لكن يا اخواني لا تنسوا ان هانك مشكلة المراجع الاساسية للهندسة و كذلك كل التكنولوجيا باللغة الانجليزية
في الاساس كل مهندس يجب ان يكون عنده المام بالغة الانجليزية


----------



## روزانا (14 أغسطس 2009)

mahmoud abdel hadi قال:


> فكرة جيدة ولكن حبذا لو ابتعدت عن العامية المصرية وكتبت باللغة العربية الفصيحة
> ففاقد الشيء لا يعطية
> ولا ننصح الآخرين بالفصيحة ونحن لا نجيدها ونكتب بعامية ركيكة وسخيفة



لو انك قرأت الموضوع كله ... كنت وجدت العبارة التالية:
*(أعذروني إني بكتب بالعامية مش بالعربية الفصحى ... مع أنه تعريب الهندسة يعني المفروض نهتم بلغتنا ... بس عشان يبقى البساط أحمدي ولأني مش مالكة الوقت الكافي لكتابة لغة عربية أصيلة بالقواعد ... وهانستعمل الشئ يبقى على أصوله على قدر المستطاع:82:*)


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (14 أغسطس 2009)

اراء التعريب طيبة ومقبولة و كان لابد أن يكون ذلك منذ زمن طويل رغم أنه هناك محاولات من علماء أجلاء في مجال الطب و الهندسة و هذا أمر مطلوب استخدام لغة الضاد , أعانكم الله و فكرة طيبة تستحق منا الجهد و المشقة في سبيل تطبيقها و الله المستعان


----------



## روزانا (14 أغسطس 2009)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا لا أتعارض مع ترجمة الكتب والمراجع وحتى الابحاث للغة العربية ولكن المرحلة الاهم قبل الترجمة هى تطوير الذات فترجمة الابحاث والمقالات الهندسية والعلمية مثلا تختلف اختلاف كبير عن ترجمة أية مقال ادبى مثلا هناك من المصطلحات الهندسية والتى وجدت نتيجة تطور العلم لا يوجد لها ترجمة عربية ولا يصح ان تخضع للترجمة العادية كانها كلمة عادية بل هى مصطلح هندسى للوصول الى معناه الصحيح لابد من تطوير الذات الهنسية ومتابعة التطور العلمى حتى أصل الى ترجمة للكلمة تواكب المعنى الصحيح لها المناظر للمعنى الهندسى لها فى البحث العلمى
> فاذا قمت حضرتك مثلا بترجمة اى فقرة هندسية من اى بحث باى برنامج مترجم عادى أو حتى عن طريق النت ستصلى الى معنى غير مفهوم تماما وبذلك فنحن وقتها لن نصل لشئ
> قبل الترجمة لابد من تطوير الذات الهندسية ومتابعة التقدم لاستيعاب كل ماهو جديد وقتها استطيع الترجمة عن فهم
> ...



لما كل هذا التشاؤم ... لا تقولي واقعية ... انه تشاؤم وعدم ثقة في العرب ... لما كل هذا ؟؟؟ هل احتككتِ بباحثين عرب؟ هل رأيت ما في عيونهم من ألم ومعاناة وطموح فائق الحدود ؟؟ ألم تقرأي أبحاث علمية منشورة من جامعات كندية وأمريكية من الأيدي الأولى فيها باحثين عرب؟؟؟


----------



## هادي المهندس (14 أغسطس 2009)

*الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضيه ..............*



روزانا قال:


> الأمر ليس في الدراسة الأكاديمية حتى الحصول على الشهادة ... بل الأمر أكبر بكثير ... إنه إدراااااك علم والسعي لنكون قادته ....




السلام عليكم

الاخت الفاضله روزانــــــا بالنسبه لمقوله ادراك العلم كما تعرفين الجامعه هي التي تكفلت بتوصيل العلم الذي يخص المناهج الدراسيه وكما تعلمين ان التدريس باللغه العربيه اذا عمليه ايصال المعلومات هي بالعربيه على الرغم من وجود بعض المناهج هي باللغه الانكليزيه اذا المحصله اننا فهمنا الماده بلغتنا الام وباللغه الاخرى .... اختي الفاضله نعم هناك البعض من طالبي العلم لا يحصلون على الفهم المطلوب لبعض المصادر التي باللغه الانكليزيه لذا يلجأون الى المصادر العربيه .

اما بالنسبه لقياده العلم ..... الكل يعلم من هم العرب وما هي نتائجهم وتحصيل حاصل ان العلوم التي يدرسونها هم العرب الذين ابتكروها وهناك الكثير من الادله لكن قصه تراجع العرب قصه ثانيه لها علاقه بالعلم فقط بل بما هو اكثر والكل يعرف هذا لا نريد الخوض فيه .............



> قرأت في كتاب للكاتب الإنسان الراحل عبد الوهاب مطاوع رحمة الله عليه ( سائح في دنيا الله) أن صديق له وهو في فرنسا روى له أنه في فترة من الفترات في فرنسا كان له جار ياباني لا يخرج من مسكنه إلا نادرا وحين أُتيحت له الفرصة ليسأله عن حاله وما هو عليه في هذا الخفاء قال له أنه في مهمة ترجمة للكتب الأجنبية في فرع من فروع علم الفزياء للغة بلده اليابانية وهي مهمة مكلف بها بمنتهى الأمانة والشدة من دولته .... وذلك لتدارس العلوم واتقان ما هي عليه لتطويرها ويكون لهم الريادة ... وأعتقد أنه كان لهم في الكثير والكثير من العلوم ومنها الكثير في العلوم الهندسية ...
> ألم تواجههم مثل المشكلات ما نتباحثه الآن ؟؟؟ بالتأكيد واجهتهم ولكنها لم تمنعهم من المحاولة والنجاح والمحاولة المستمرة الجهيدة للحفاظ على هذا النجاح بل وتطويره لتكون ريادة عالمية بحق ... كل هذا نبع من حب النفس غير الآثر أي بحب النفس في الوطن واللغة والكينونة وما إلى ذلك ...




اما بالنسبه لهذه القصه نعم قصه جميله ورائعه من شخص محب لعلمه ولوطنه ويريد ان يوصل العلم لاهله وبلغتهم ونحن معه ومعك بهذا اي يجب ان يكون ادراك العلوم باللغتين كي نأمن شر من يريد بالعرب شر وما اكثرهم ..........
اذا من الجميل ان نكمل ما بدأتيــــــــه اختي الكريمه ولا ضير في ذلك .​مع تحياتي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أغسطس 2009)

*تعليقات أرجو أن يتسع الصدر لها*

الاخت الفاضلة الكريمة (سنا الاسلام )
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا لا أتعارض مع ترجمة الكتب والمراجع وحتى الابحاث للغة العربية ولكن المرحلة الاهم قبل الترجمة هى تطوير الذات فترجمة الابحاث والمقالات الهندسية والعلمية مثلا تختلف اختلاف كبير عن ترجمة أية مقال ادبى


 *الحقيقة أنني أخالفك الرأي في هذه الفكرة ، فإن ترجمة العلوم الانسانية والادبية أصعب بكثير من ترجمة العلوم الهندسية ، ودليلي علي ذلك الآتي :*
*1-**يمكن شرح المعاني الهندسية بوسائل ايضاح عالية الجودة في توصيل المعنى بداية بصور الأجزاء ، ثم شرح مكوناتها ، ومعرفة وظائفها ، ثم الاستعانة بالرسوم البيانية ، والمعادلات الشارحة ، كل هذه وسائل لا تتوفر لمصطلحات العلوم الانسانية كالاجتماع ، والفلسفة .*
*2-**- أما النصوص الادبية فهي عقدة العقد ، إذ ان النصوص الادبية تحمل ثقافة ، وأعراف ، وتاريخ ، واساطير أمة من الامم ، و يختزل كل ذلك في عبارة او اشارة ، فقولنا " كرم حاتمي" لا يفهمها الاجنبي وإن شرحها له المترجم بأنه رجل اشتهر بالكرم ، وعذابات "سيزيف" في الاساطير اليونانية ، لن يستوعبها العربي مهما شرحنا له مشكلة تسلق سيزيف للجبل ثم سقوطه قبل نهايته الى الابد . وقيسي علي ذلك .*
*3-**ولقد تطورت العلوم الاجتماعية والفلسفية في الغرب تطورا نوعيا بحيث يجد المترجمون عنتا شديدا في ترجمة المصطلحات الجديدة الى العربية ويجد القارئ العربي عنتا أشد في فهم ما يحاوله المترجمون المتخصصون ، واذا اردت أمثلة سريعة فاليك بعضها في عجالة : *

*-**" بناء علي ذلك فالماهوية المنهجية يمكن أن تتخذ لها أساسا حجة المذهب التاريخاني التى أدت فعلا بأفلاطون الي مذهبه الماهوى الميتافيزيقي ، اعنى حجة هيريقليطس القائلة بأن الاشياء المتغيرة مستعصية علي الوصف العقلي ، ومن ثم فالعلم والمعرفة يفترضان شيئا لا يتغير بل يبقي هو هو – أعني الماهية ، وهنا يظهر علم التاريخ ، أى وصف التغير ، والماهية ، أى ما لا يتغير أثناء التغير ، علي أنهما معنيان متضايفان " الخ *
*-**أرأيت كلمة "الماهوية" و " التاريخاني" وبقية التراكيب اللغوية كيف صنعت فقرة مستعصية علي فهم الناطق بالعربية الي درجة الاستغلاق ، رغم ان الكلام عربي .*
*-**من كتاب مترجم طبع 1992 *

*-ومن كتاب مترجم سنة 1996، نقتبس هذه الفقرة الدالة بشدة : *
*وهو يتكلم عن الصوفية منتقدا أو شارحا لهم :*
*" والخروج لا يعني تجاوز الانا وتجاوز الخيال ، وإنما يعني التقاط القبليات الخيالية في داخل الصيرورة الخيالانية ، والمعيوش الخيلاني أو " الكوجيتساسيو" هو مطلق في ذاته وهو الذى يأخذ مسافة أو يخلق مسافة بينه وبين ذاته " .
ويمكن أن تراجعي بعض ترجمات كتب "محمد اركون " -مع مخالفتنا معه جذريا- ومدى العنت الذى يعانيه المترجم وهو تلميذه وخريجه .
* 
*-**أين هذه المستغلقات والمعميات الناتجة عن الترجمة ، من محاولة ايصال معنى "*  potentiometer*" مثلا ففى حالتنا هنا امامنا احد ثلاثة طرق :*
*-**الاول : أن نسميه بتركيبته الداخلية فهو " مقاومة متغيره " *
*-**الثاني : نسميه بوظيفته في الدائرة ، وفي هذه الحالة ممكن أن يختلف اسمه من دائرة لاخري بحسب وظيفته .(وأفضل الطريقة الاولي لانها ثابتة )*
*-**الطريقة الثالثة أن نرفق صورته من الخارج والداخل *
*-**وفي جميع الاحوال نضع الاسم الاجنبي الى جوار الاسم العربي ، ومتي ما فهم القارئ معنى هذا الجزء فلن يختلط عليه أبدا *
*وبذلك نضمن وصول المعلومة كاملة مكملة .*
*- أما في غير ذلك من المعاني الهندسية ك" الانتروبيا" و الانثالبي" فيري الدكتور "محمود مصطفي غنيم " في كتابه القيم "مبادئ الهندسة الحرارية" سنة 1962 الاحتفاظ باللفظين بشكلهما المذكور حيث لم يجد لهما تسميات مألوفة في اللغة العربية ، ولم يمنعه ذلك من أن كتابه كتابه المرجعي القيم المذكور باللغة العربية ، وصعوبة هذين المصطلحين وأمثالهما أنهما لا يعبران عن شيئ مادي بقدر ما يعبران عن قيمة ما ، فالانثالبي ( **h= u + pv/j** ) والانتروبي ( **Q/T**) فلا يمكن اختيار لفظ عربي يعبر عنهما تعبيرا وصفيا أو وظيفيا .* 




> قبل الترجمة لابد من تطوير الذات الهندسية ومتابعة التقدم لاستيعاب كل ماهو جديد وقتها استطيع الترجمة عن فهم
> وحضرتك ذكرت مثلا على سبيل المثال الشخص اليابانى المكلف بالترجمة لم تذكرى مثلا شخص عربى فاليابان وصلت الى أقصى درجات التطور العلمى وبالطبع لن يسند لمجرد شخص يعمل بمجال الترجمة ان يقوم بترجمة كتب هندسية الى اللغة اليابانية بل لابد ان يكون ملم ومستوعب للنواحى الهندسية أيضا
> اما مجرد شخص عادى يقوم بالترجمة فهذا مرفوض فلابد من الاستيعاب اولا


 *أقول :*
*-**اذا كان المقصود هو اختيار المترجم بحيث يكون من أهل العلم الذى يقوم بترجمته ، فاوافقك تماما ، فذلك أقرب الطرق وأصلحها لتوصيل الموضوع المترجم الي القارئ بأيسر السبل وأصوبها ، ولدينا العقول والكوادر البشرية القادرة علي انجاز ذلك لو أتيح لها الوقت والمقابل المادى المناسب . *
*-**ولكن هل هذا شرط بدونه لا يمكن الترجمة وتوصيل العلوم ؟ ، الجواب بالنفي ، والا فإن *
*أ‌-**الصين في العصر الحديث دليل علي غير ذلك ، فلم تكن محسوبة في البلاد المتقدمة علميا ، ولم يكن لها شأن في النهضة العلمية الحديثة ، وبدأوا الترجمة ووصلوا الى ما هم عليه الآن .*

*ب - وأيضا التاريخ يخبرنا انه لما اراد "محمد علي " عمل نهضة ارسل البعثات الى البلدان الاوروبية المتقدمة لتقوم بالدراسة والترجمة ، وكان تركيزه علي العلوم وليس الآداب ،ولم يكن في مصر آنذاك من العلماء او العلوم ما يسمح لها بالاختيار ، فقد كانت العلوم في الغرب قد تقدمت تقدما نوعيا ، وارسل الجادين والمترجمين ، وكان له ما اراد وبدأت النهضة العلمية والتكنولوجية ، لولا ضربات الغرب له لما أحسوا بخطورة ما يسعي اليه ،وظهور قوة جيشه الذى أعده حين احتاجه السلطان في تركيا الي اخماد ثورة اليونان ، فتقدم الجيش المصري بقيادة ابراهيم باشا فأخمد الثورة في كريت ثم سقطت اثينا في يونيه 1827 وخضعت اليونان للدولة والجيش المصري ،فعقدت انجلترا وفرنسا وروسيا معاهدة (لندرة سنة 1827 ) وفاجأوا الاسطول المصري في نافرين)، وفي عام (1841) فرض علي محمد علي انقاص عدد الجيش الي 18000 ، وعدم السماح له ببناء السفن الحربية . فتوقفت التكنولوجيا الحربية التى كانت مصر قد بدأت فيها بنجاح كبير ، وأغلقت المدارس والمصانع ، بعد ان كانت مصر تلعب في ذلك الوقت دور دولة كبري .*

*- هذا النجاح كان علي يد حفنة بدأت ب 40 وبلغت 100 في سنة 1833 من الرجال الذين ارسلهم محمد علي الي الغرب ليترجموا علومه ، وينقلوا نظمه الصناعية، وروى (كلوت بك) أن معظم أإولئك الطلاب كانوا من أبناء الفلاحين ، وأن الكثير منهم نبغوا في مختلف العلوم والفنون ، والاسماء موجودة ومعلومة .( استعنا في المادة التاريخية بكتا ب " تاريخ مصر من محمد علي الي العصر الحديث لمحمد صبري "*

*ج - كذلك اذا راجعنا في التاريخ البعيد أسماء وصفات أشهر مترجمي النهضة العربية لوجدناهم كالتالي :*
*-**يوحنا بن البطريق** : الذى نقل مقالات بطليموس وكتابي النفس والحيوان لأرسطو .*
*-**الحجاج بن مطر** : الذى نقل كتاب لاقليدس وكتاب المجسطي لبطليموس *
*-**ابن ناعمة الحمصي** : الذى نقل السماع الطبيعي لارسطو *
*-**تيوفيل الرهاوي** : الذى كان رئيس منجمي الخليفه والذى نقل كتاب جالينوس في الطب*
*-**حبيش بن الحسن** : الذى نقل كتاب الادوية المفردة لديسقوريدس *
*-**وأشهرهم حنين بن اسحق : والذى درس الطب واتقن السريانية واليونانية والفارسية والعربية ، وعينه المأمون رئيسا لبيت الحكمة ومشرفا علي اعمال المترجمين ، ومما نقله "حنين" غير كتب الطب :*
*-**الاصول لاقليدس ، قطوع المخروط لمنلاوس ، غير كتب الفلسفة لارسطو والسياسة لأفلاطون *
*-**ثابت بن قرة** :اتقن السريانية واليونانية والعبرية والفارسية فضلا عن العربية ، وترك مؤلفات عدة منها : خسوف الشمس والقمر ، المدخل في علم العدد لنيقوماخوس ، الادوية المفردة لديسقوريدس ، الكرة لأرخميدس ، الجغرافيا لبطليموس.*

*-**وكما هو واضح ان الذين قاموا بالترجمة غير متخصصين في كل ما ترجموه ، وكما قال بحق صاحب كتاب "علماء العرب" دكتور "يوسف فرحات "، وهو ما نقلنا عنه المادة العلمية آنفة الذكر :*
*-* *"ولم يتوقف أثر الترجمة عند زيادة كمية المعارف ، بل تجاوز ذلك الي احداث تبديل جذري في تفكير العرب ".*




> نحن كعرب مهندسين ما زلنا حتى الآن تابعين مستخدمين لم نصل حتى الآن لدرجة الاختراع
> فأنا كمهندسة مدنية اجد ان الكثير من الزملاء حتى الآن لا يعرف حتى كيفية تصميم العناصر الانشائية البسيطة فأين نحن الآن من تطوير العلم حتى نصل الى درجة الترجمة للبحث العلمى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *
أقول : *
*-**الامثلة السابقة تنفي وتكذب هذه الفكرة ، أى فكرة ضرورة أن نكون علي مستوى عال من العلم حتي نستطيع ان نقوم بالترجمة ، فالجهة منفكة ، فلا علاقة بين هذا وذاك .*
*-**أما مسألة الاختراع فهي أمر بعد التقدم العلمي وهي تنتمي الى التقدم التكنولوجي بشكل أساسي ، ولا بد للاختراع ليس فقط التقدم العلمي ، بل وجود الممولين والمؤسسات الاقتصادية التى تسعي الي التطوير وتنفق عليه وتخصص له الاموال ،وراجعي اذا اردت بداية النهضة التكنولوجية في الغرب لتكتشفي أنها لم تقم علي أيدى المهندسين بل قامت علي أيدي الفنيين ( ونفرد لذلك موضوعا اذا اردت ) ، فلا علاقة بين الاختراع وامكانية الترجمة .*
 



> متى وصلنا الى درجة التفوق والتميز فى النواحى الهندسية استطعنا بعدها ترجمة الكتب والمراجع الوجودة باللغات المختلفة الى اللغة العربية بمنتهى الامانة وليس مجرد ترجمة حرفية لن نصل فيها الا الى مجرد ترجمة بعض المصطلحات العامة اما المصطلحات والكلمات الهندسية فهى بلا شك ستكون خطا لأنها نابعة عن عدم الفهم للمعنى وستكون مجرد تقليد أعمى


 *أقول : *
*متى وصلنا الي درجة التفوق والتميز في النواحي الهندسية كما تشترطين ، فما الحاجة اذا الي الترجمة ؟ ، بل نحن ندعي أن شرط الوصول الي التفوق والتميز هو الترجمة .*
*أعتذر عن الاطالة .ولكن لزم التنويه .*
*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .*


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (15 أغسطس 2009)

*:14:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواني و اخواتي الزملاء تحيه طيبه الي كلا من المهندسين الذين شراكو في الموضوع الهام 
نرجو من سيادتكم التجاوب مع هذا الاقتراح وهذا الموضوع الذي له تاثير كبير علي مجتمعنا العربي ....
ولذلك 
اشكرمهندسه روزانا 

علي هذالاقترح
وارجو كل من لة فكره تسهم في تحقيق هدافنا ....
ارجو منه المشاركة واعطا الراي.. 
اعتذر علي التأخير*​


----------



## engar80 (15 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جدااا شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع


----------



## salahsada (15 أغسطس 2009)

من المعروف أن أغلب العلوم الحديثة والإبداعات هي لعلماء عرب أو مسلمين كعلوم الطب والهندسة والجغرافيا وغيرها إلا أن الغرب من خلال ترجمتهم لتلك الأصول تمكنوا من التأسيس عليها والنهوض بها بينما تراخينا نحن وانشغلنا بما كان يحدث بيننا من فتن وحروب أعادتنا إلى الوراء مئات السنين.
على العموم ما أريد قوله أن الترجمة هي أصل من أصول النهوض العلمي وهي التي تمكن جميع فئات المجتمع من الاطلاع على مختلف العلوم.
فلنبدأ وأول الغيث قطرة


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

لماذا نجح تعريب الهندسة في سوريا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزانا (18 أغسطس 2009)

ام وائل العلوية قال:


> لماذا نجح تعريب الهندسة في سوريا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هل لكِ لنا ببعض التفاصيل عما قامت به سوريا عسى أن يكون مرشداً لنا في بداية الطريق لتعميمه على سائر الدول العربية ؟؟؟....


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخيتي 
انا لست من سوريا... ولكني اعلم الهندسة في سوريا كلها معربة
وسؤالي لماذا نجح التعريب في هذا البلد ؟ كي نستعين بخطواتها
اظن انك قد فهمتي من صياغ كلامي انني اتهجم... حاشا لله _واعتذر اخيتي _ ذلك فقط من شدة حماسي للتعريب
لك مني فائق احترامي ارجو ان تقبلي اعتذارى
اختك في الله


----------



## وليدالصكر (19 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على هذا
الحوار الموضوعي المفيد


----------



## روزانا (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنتم جميعا وجميع المسلمين بخير وبالمصري " بعودة الأيام "
اعتذر كثيرا عن الانقطاع الأيام القليلة السابقة ولكنكم تعلمون أن استهلال الشهر الكريم له هيبته ...
مهندسينا الأعزاء ألا تجدون أننا نستحق ما نحن عليه من تخلف وتبعية للغرب والشرق ؟؟؟
ما هذا التكاسل منا ؟؟؟ 
اعذروني على الاسلوب ولكن حقيقة الأمر بالفعل كما الحرث في الماء ... اخواني أين التفاعل ؟؟؟
لم أنشئ الموضوع لتجميع الآراء فبالفعل قد سبق تجميعها عند انشاء المنتدى وإنما أنشئ الموضوع لتجميع الأفكار والخطوات والاقتراحات للعمل على الأمر الذي لا مفر منه للظهور من جديد في عالم السرعة والتطور والابتكارات ..
أعتقد أنه على الرغم من اختلاف الآراء ففقد اتضح من النقاش أن أمر التعريب لا مفر منه كخطوة أساسية لنا للنهوض من جديد ...

أين الأفكار والاقتراحات والنقاشات ؟؟؟ أم أطالب بالغاء الموضوع ؟ فليس لموضوع غير مفيد سبب للوجود


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يديك قدر نيتك وفقك الله


----------



## hitham91 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اقوم ببحث عن تعريب التعليم الهندسي، ارجو المساعدة


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (13 يناير 2010)

وليش انعربها وهية عربية اصلا


----------



## حمدى سمير درة (15 يناير 2010)

لقد قرأت بعض التعليقات التي تصعب عملية الترجمة لكثرة الأبحاث ولعدم موافاة اللغة العربية للفظات الجديدة والمستحدثة وهذا رأى مردود عليه وبالتجارب-أولا مهما تعلمنا وأجدنا الإنجليرية فمدى فهمك وإستفادتك منها لا يقارن بلغتك الام فمثلا أنا ممكن اقرأ كتاب علمى بالعربي فى أسبوع ومستوي فهمى قوي ولكن اقرأ مثله بالإنجليزية فى شهر ومستو تحصيلي أقل -فإذا لأبد من الترجمة لكن لابد من كادر هندسي مدرب على الترجمة ومتدرب على اللغة ومتصل بالمجامع اللغوية -ولابد من توافق المجامع العربية على اللفظات -ويقاس إنتاج هذا المشروع ويوضع له خطط آنية ومستقبلية-أما قصور اللغة فهذا في راي خطا فمثلا العبرية ذات 22 حرف والتى بها كثير من الكلمات العربية قاموا بترجمة العلوم فنحن لسنا أقل منهم ولكن الأمر مرتبط باصرارنا على التقدم-فما دومنا نتبغ لغتهم فنحن صف ثان ولن نرتقى للأول أبدا" وما دمنا نتبع مواصفاتهم فنحن لهم عبيد


----------



## عبداللطيف ع (9 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والد الطفل اولي بتسميته , وصاحب العلم اولى باختيار لغته ، فحينما كان المسلمون في الريادة ، كان الاوروبيون يتسابقون للحديث باللغة العربية وكانت من باب اظهار علم الشخص تماما كما يتسابق العرب اليوم في احاديثهم العادية على التحدث بالانجليزية او على الاقل ادخال مصطلحات انجليزية في الحديث لاظهار علم المتحدث ، فالاولى من تعريب الهندسة هو محاولة استحداث شيء بالهندسة حينها يحق لمن استحدثه ان يسميه الاسم الذي يشاء ويختار اللغة التي يشاء لما استحدثه.


----------



## enas_s_sh (18 يوليو 2012)

جمييل جدا تسلم على الموضوع


----------



## طه عملة (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان الموضوع سياسي فلو ان القادة العرب وهم اولي الامر عزموا الامر وقرروا ان يتم ترجمة الهندسة بل وغيرها من العلوم الى العربية لفعلوا ولو انهم امروا بان لا يتم تدريس الا باللغة العربية لكان لهم ما ارادوا ولكن هل يستطيعون ذلك ؟ ام هل ينوون ذلك فعلا ؟ نتذكر الخليفة المسلم المأمون الذي كان يعطي وزن الكتاب المترجم من اصعب اللغات ذهباً مما ادى الى تشجيع حركة الترجمة والاقبال على اللغة العربية فكانت الجامعات العربية مثل جامعة بغداد التي كان الطلاب من الدول الاوروبية ياتون لتلقي العلم فيها فما الذي حدث اذا لماذا نصف اللغة العربية بالقصور وننعتها بانها لا تستطيع التعبير ان الخلل فينا نحن اخوتي فلنغير نظرتنا عن لغتنا وعن تاريخنا


----------



## علي حسين (29 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
من وجهة نظري مسالة التعريب هي مسالة ارادة واصرار ..
اذا كان هناك "لغات التشفير" التي يستطيع المختصون فهمها وهي لا تخضع لقواعد لغويه بعد القليل من التدريب والممارسة ..
فما بالكم بلغة تحتوي من المفردات والافعال ما يمكنها ان تصف ادق الظواهر والامور ..

اقترح لو يتم وضع نافذه للتعريب في كل اختصاص بالمنتدى ليتم النقاش حول تعربيب بعض المصطلحات الهندسيه كخطوة اولى .


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## strangebird (13 يوليو 2013)

يعطيكم العافية ...


----------



## wabdulaziz (6 أغسطس 2013)

فكره جميله و يعطيك العافيه عليها


----------

